# When will the rattle free motors come out!



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

So fellas, not trolling here at all. I'd like to get an emtb eventually but am in no rush. I love my Ripmo AF and ride moto as well so plenty to keep me interested for now. My hang up is when reading reviews about the EP8, EP8RS, Levo SL motors and maybe others, people complain about motor rattles. Rattles don't bug some people but they drive me nuts. I wouldn't tolerate it, especially for how much these bikes cost. I know some frames resonate more than others as well. I get it, the manufacturers are saying it's a design trait of the clutches but..... I hate rattles and have lots of patience to wait this out. Are there any truly rattle-free motors out there or some on the way? I am almost certain I'll be going for the lightweight style emtb like the LevoSL or Rise. I like the Rise's combination of power and battery most. Thanks!


----------



## wrinklefree (Jun 17, 2005)

The new giant motors are silent

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Yamaha motors are very quiet. 
Zero rattle noises.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I don’t notice a rattle one bit on my Commencal Meta Power. It’s not a mountain bike, don’t compare it to one. It’s way more silent than your moto, guaranteed.


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

The first few rides on my Rise, I noticed the rattle. Almost a year later, I don't even notice it. If you listen for it you'll here it. But when I'm bombing and in the zone, that's the last thing I notice. Pretty much everyone that has an EP8 will tell you the same.


----------



## Scrufftv2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the rise and also hate rattles on bikes so was nervous before getting it. Fantastic bike, but I could not stand the rattle. Tried to ignore it, but it comes just at the wrong moment when you are freewheeling and enjoying the peace of the trail wizzing past, sounds like a bag of spanners! However I still have the bike and no longer notice the rattle, not because I tuned it out and forgot about it like others have managed, but because I now have my favourite wheels on it with loud Hope hubs. Never hear it now as the hub drowns it out. It's a tall ask to have to change hubs to acieve this, but it's something I was going to do anyway. I'm sure other loud clicky hubs will do the same.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

OneTrustMan said:


> Yamaha motors are very quiet.
> Zero rattle noises.


I agree, i have had a Haibike bike with yamaha motor since 2016. No rattles at all. They have been making motors since 1993 and seems like they have had many years to get it right.









Yamaha e-Bike history and technology







www.yamaha-motor.eu





Sent from my BV9800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Levo SL's 1.1 motor does not rattle.

That would drive me nuts, even though I know that with the EP8, it does not hinder performance.

And I like the murder hornet swarm sound of high engagement hubs.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

My Brose S-Mag is nearly silent, and no rattles.


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

mlx john said:


> Levo SL's 1.1 motor does not rattle.
> 
> That would drive me nuts, even though I know that with the EP8, it does not hinder performance.
> 
> And I like the murder hornet swarm sound of high engagement hubs.


This...I have 2 LEVO SL's and they are solid and quiet. 1 for me 1 for the wife.

The EP8's seems to have issues here and there...


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> I don’t notice a rattle one bit on my Commencal Meta Power. It’s not a mountain bike, don’t compare it to one. It’s way more silent than your moto, guaranteed.


Haha. How do you know I have a moto? Yes, it is way quieter but my moto doesn't rattle and if it did, I'd fix it! I just don't get used to rattles like some people do. I like everything to be dialed on my rides and I usually don't have a problem chasing down issues and resolving them.

I'm glad to hear there are indeed some rattle-free motors out there. I'm still going to hold out until there's a ~40 lb rattle-free bike with the power of the Rise and the latest geo. For now, I don't think there is such thing but I bet there's many in the works so it won't be long. I don't mind waiting.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The EP8 gear noise is just an effect of the design. The engineers decided it was acceptable. It's not like your going to fix it. 

Plenty of other motor mfg that don't rattle like others mentioned.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

TraxFactory said:


> The EP8 gear noise is just an effect of the design. The engineers decided it was acceptable. It's not like your going to fix it.
> 
> Plenty of other motor mfg that don't rattle like others mentioned.


I know. I said "it's a design trait" in my first post. I wouldn't try to fix them. I'll just buy something else that doesn't rattle.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

sfr4dr said:


> I know. I said "it's a design trait" in my first post. I wouldn't try to fix them. I'll just buy something else that doesn't rattle.


Bosch Gen 4 rattles too - but I love my Emtb so much that the rattle is merely 'white noise'


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mlx john said:


> Levo SL's 1.1 motor does not rattle.
> 
> That would drive me nuts, even though I know that with the EP8, it does not hinder performance.
> 
> And I like the murder hornet swarm sound of high engagement hubs.


While the SL may be quieter downhill, it definitely creates a louder “whine” while climbing than an EP8 bike. Which is more annoying to me, considering on the downs I’m more focused on going fast and not dying.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> While the SL may be quieter downhill, it definitely creates a louder “whine” while climbing than an EP8 bike. Which is more annoying to me, considering on the downs I’m more focused on going fast and not dying.


Haha. I can ride a jump trail hitting 20'+ gapped doubles and still be annoyed at the weak clutch in my GX derailleur causing too much chain slap! Different thresholds for some of us! I do wish I wasn't like this. It's a curse!


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Bosch Gen 4 rattles too - but I love my Emtb so much that the rattle is merely 'white noise'


I hear ya. I'm sure I'll love it too. I just have so much to keep me busy and having fun spring-fall already, I don't mind waiting for a few more new models or "revisions" to existing ones.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

sfr4dr said:


> Haha. I can ride a jump trail hitting 20'+ gapped doubles and still be annoyed at the weak clutch in my GX derailleur causing too much chain slap! Different thresholds for some of us! I do wish I wasn't like this. It's a curse!


Ok, fair enough.
For me I’m like that but with geo changes. At a race last summer I wanted to raise my bars a bit due to the the steep/loose terrain, so I used a 2.5mm spacer under my stem and it felt like I was riding ape hangers. Couldn’t ride at all. Later that week found 1mm spacers. Lol


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

A direct drive hub motor with sinewave foc controller is 100% silent, other then tire tread noise.


----------

